# Binding Pain?



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

So it took me a long time and a bit of cash to get my boots comfortable. This season I upgraded my board and bindings with an eye to grow into the equipment. For the bindings I picked up a pair of Union MC Metafuse, I liked the idea of the lightness and they were rated stiff which matched my board and boots. I needed to return the first pair to size up. But I have to say after a number of adjustments I'm now getting foot pain that I never encountered with my old (05-06?) Burton Cartels, green and white. I've got absolutely no beef with the craftsmanship, I just think it might be a bad fit. I have super wide 4E Fred Flinstone feet and I'm just wondering if either the lack of padding or sizing could be the cause. Have any of you ran into this and especially if you have a wide foot what was a better alternative? I would like to stay with Union, but would choose otherwise for more comfort.
Thanks
Rob


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

What boots are you riding Rob?


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

Saponin synapse wide 10.5


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

AgingPunk said:


> Saponin synapse wide 10.5



Salomon? I should have asked in the last post, but where exactly is your foot pain?


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> Salomon? I should have asked in the last post, but where exactly is your foot pain?


Ha, yeah Salomon. Both feet right by the toe buckle. Have moved the straps. Front foot by the edge of my instep. Both feet by the ankle strap buckle. Also, no matter how much I crank them down I still seem to get slippage under the toe cap. I've adjusted the straps, but I can't say I've used all the adjustments. Landing jumps also feels like there's no cushion, but that could be because of my weight. I'm thinking I may have bought beyond my ability and need something with more padding and forgiveness.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

AgingPunk said:


> Ha, yeah Salomon. Both feet right by the toe buckle. Have moved the straps. Front foot by the edge of my instep. Both feet by the ankle strap buckle. Also, no matter how much I crank them down I still seem to get slippage under the toe cap. I've adjusted the straps, but I can't say I've used all the adjustments. Landing jumps also feels like there's no cushion, but that could be because of my weight. I'm thinking I may have bought beyond my ability and need something with more padding and forgiveness.


The easy thing for me is to blame the boots. Honestly though, we don't get a lot of comments about foot pain in the areas you're getting it. 

Can somebody else chime in that rides the Synapse boot? I've always been under the impression that it's a comfortable model. 

Another thing to think about, is that your feet need to get used to snowboarding. The first days of the season always hurt, but the muscles in your feet get used to the boots and straps, and the pain goes away. If you don't ride a lot, this could be the main source of the problem.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Maybe you are cranking down on the top cap/strap too much thus causing pain on the foot? You did mention that it doesn't feel stable and there it's slipping? Perhaps you are overcompensating for the slippage by cranking down on the toe cap / strap too much. Or if the toe cap isn't center, you will be get pressure points on the boot. 

Perhaps you can take a picture of your boot in the binding and post it. Picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> The easy thing for me is to blame the boots. Honestly though, we don't get a lot of comments about foot pain in the areas you're getting it.
> 
> Can somebody else chime in that rides the Synapse boot? I've always been under the impression that it's a comfortable model.
> 
> Another thing to think about, is that your feet need to get used to snowboarding. The first days of the season always hurt, but the muscles in your feet get used to the boots and straps, and the pain goes away. If you don't ride a lot, this could be the main source of the problem.


For once I can say it's not the boots :thumbsup: I rode 13 days last season and 7 this season with the boots in my old Cartels with no problems. I wouldn't be surprised if I'm an anomaly regarding foot issues: mine are seriously freakish. As for days spent riding I have 13 in the Union's and while I certainly don't think that's nearly enough, I also don't think it's too little. I will certainly tell my wife that I need to ride more next season on the advice of trained professionals though 
I'm gonna continue to play with adjustments and see if I can be more specific.
Thanks


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

ekb18c said:


> Maybe you are cranking down on the top cap/strap too much thus causing pain on the foot? You did mention that it doesn't feel stable and there it's slipping? Perhaps you are overcompensating for the slippage by cranking down on the toe cap / strap too much. Or if the toe cap isn't center, you will be get pressure points on the boot.
> 
> Perhaps you can take a picture of your boot in the binding and post it. Picture is worth a thousand words.


Toe cap is centered, cranking down could be part of the cause, but then what to do about slippage? I'll take a picture this weekend and post it. I can return the bindings, but to be fair I'd rather try to figure it out and become a bit more knowledgeable and attuned to my equipment. I am not a mechanically inclined person but am planning on setting up both a snowboard and bike work area this summer to start to change that. I'm lucky enough to have a garage in Brooklyn, I figure it's time to put it to better use than strictly storing junk in.
Thanks for the reply,
Rob


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

My toe caps on my Unions slipped as well. I had to frankenbinding them out with a toe cap from another binding. Mine were the 2012/2013 Asadachi 5 (which from my understanding is mix of parts, but also a color. I'm not sure, but I thought I read that they had a base from one binding and highback straps from another...I could be totally wrong. As I also read that Asadachi is only the name of a color/pattern. Meaning wood).


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

Tatanka Head said:


> My toe caps on my Unions slipped as well


Was yours a case of the strap slipping up onto the boot? Mine is able to move within the strap without the actual strap moving, does that sound bizarre? I'll post some pics and maybe try to get a vid as well. I'm perfectly willing to accept that I could be the problem here, but who the hell knows. I'm just pissed it looks like my season's over....though a good tax return????


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

AgingPunk said:


> Toe cap is centered, cranking down could be part of the cause, but then what to do about slippage? I'll take a picture this weekend and post it. I can return the bindings, but to be fair I'd rather try to figure it out and become a bit more knowledgeable and attuned to my equipment. I am not a mechanically inclined person but am planning on setting up both a snowboard and bike work area this summer to start to change that. I'm lucky enough to have a garage in Brooklyn, I figure it's time to put it to better use than strictly storing junk in.
> Thanks for the reply,
> Rob


Are you using L/XL binding? Could it be too big for your boot? Even though Salomon's foot print is considerably larger than other boots. 

In my experience the toe strap from my union contacts always slip off my boots. Many of my friends swapped out the union toe straps for something something like Ride's toe strap. I've been personally riding Burton's without any issues because I just love their toe straps.

*Edit - Season is not over in NY. Killington and some other VT resorts are still open.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Sounds like your boots might be too narrow in your bindings. So your boot is always (even if just slightly) moving. My old boots were like this (Deeluxe). The more movement you have the increase in your chances of slippage. My boots are locked in my bindings. There was never side-to-side movement. My old caps just didn't seem to want to work with my boots. They have a slicker toe (Ride Insanos) and the old toe cap would occasionally slip up for whatever reason. I like my bindings too much to throw them out with the bathwater. So I opted for new caps.


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

ekb18c said:


> Are you using L/XL binding?
> *Edit - Season is not over in NY. Killington and some other VT resorts are still open.


Problem is I have a wide foot and had to move to up to the l/XL because of worse pressure points
I know the seasons not over north of me, I'm just running out of available weekends


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Lets see some pics of:

boots in bindings with straps
boots in bindings without straps (how wide the boot is vs. width of binding)
kittens in the bath tub with foam on their heads
picture of where the pressure is on your feet in your boots in your bindings (ms paint!!!)


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Tatanka Head said:


> Lets see some pics of:
> 
> 
> kittens in the bath tub with foam on their heads
> paint!!!)


What?? What if he only has dogs?


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

Tatanka Head said:


> Lets see some pics of:
> 
> boots in bindings with straps
> boots in bindings without straps (how wide the boot is vs. width of binding)
> ...


will do.
Will do.
Can't do, as the last kittens I put in the tub didn't make it out.
Maybe, I'm on a mac and not terribly artistic.
Looking pretty nice out this weekend, may not get to it til next week.
This place is like a group therapy session where problems are fixed, but behavior isn't.
Have a great weekend all!


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

ekb18c said:


> What?? What if he only has dogs?


Una Chihuahua


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

ekb18c said:


> What?? What if he only has dogs?


Don't have to be his kittens?????


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

AgingPunk said:


> Toe cap is centered, cranking down could be part of the cause, but then what to do about slippage?





ekb18c said:


> In my experience the toe strap from my union contacts always slip off my boots.





Tatanka Head said:


> My toe caps on my Unions slipped as well. As I also read that Asadachi is only the name of a color/pattern. Meaning *morning* wood).


Corrected the Asadachi translation 


Are you sure the ends of the straps are in the slots/notches nearest to the heel? Only time my Union toe caps slip (on either of my two sets) is when I haven't checked to see they're seated properly before mounting. If the ends are in the forward slot, they'll totally slip. And that's just user error on my part :laugh: 

I've found the split strap to fit the toe box of my boots (thirtytwo lashed f/t) better than the solid strap of previous years. But if the ends are in the wrong slots, they'll still slip.




Tatanka Head said:


> Lets see some pics of:
> 
> kittens in the bath tub with foam on their heads


Clearly you've never bathed a cat. 


It's not that cute.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

As far as my bindings, if you are asking me, yes, I tried almost all variations. I don't fault Union because my boots really have no grabbing points and are rather slick and the caps don't cup, they more just kind of wrap the best they can. My new caps are actual caps that basically grab the whole tip of the boot. 


EatRideSleep said:


> Clearly you've never bathed a cat.
> 
> It's not that cute.


This is fucking cute!


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Tatanka Head said:


> As far as my bindings, if you are asking me, yes, I tried almost all variations. I don't fault Union because my boots really have no grabbing points and are rather slick and the caps don't cup, they more just kind of wrap the best they can. My new caps are actual caps that basically grab the whole tip of the boot.
> 
> 
> This is fucking cute!


Ah. Yah, was sort of asking all whom I quoted. Only because it's happened to me when I've neglected to check. Have even had one end in the fwd slot with the other end in the back slot. Can feel something off in the way it rides toe side pretty quickly now. However when my shop friends initially mounted my first pair (because I was there and they offered) plus all waxes done by them (again because they offered) turns out that whole season I rode with them in the wrong slots because I neglected to check myself. Figured my friends were the experts haha. 

!! Apart from it being a circus situation (animal circuses = :thumbsdown, that is pretty fucking cute. 

Can't tell if the lion is wincing waiting for it to be over or squinting to keep suds from the eyes. 

Either way. Lions are amazing. 

Here's one for ya. Sphinxes need to acclimate to baths as they require frequent bathing hence the cuteness and foamy head:









But often it goes like this. Substitute faucet with human arms :laugh:


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

Hey thanks to everyone for the helpful responses, I'm going to get some pictures up this week and see if I can get some more great insight from the board.

RE: Cats in the bathtub, you wanted me to bathe them in the tub? Oops, my bad.


----------

